# WAY Off Topic! :) Looking for...



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been searching up and down but just can't find what I like for the price we want to spend. After about a year we just found an old, working Nintendo NES system. We are collectors of toys from our childhood and this has been something we've been on the look out for. It works great and we've been having a ball playing the old, crappy-graphics games. But, we are looking for more games! We've checked ebay and other auction sites but they are either games that we aren't familiar with or the sellers just want too much for them. We are looking for a group of games instead of just single ones. Particular ones of interest are Super Mario 2 and 3 and RC Pro-Am 2, but we would also like to check out others.

We are making a trip to the local pawn shop today, if it's open, to see what they have but thought we'd post here incase anyone has any lying around that they want to get rid of.  

Thanks! Pm or email me!


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i have a friend with one brand new in a box but im shure it wont be cheep


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

mmm I just freecycled mine like 3 weeks ago  sorry


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I have some at my folks house. I remember having RC Pro Am, Top Gun, BurgerTime, and my all time favorite, Tetris.

The only catch is....I really don't want to sell them, because I'd like to play them again. The only obstacle is that my NES defecated the bed long ago. This brings a question to mind, does anyone have any tricks to fix them. It seemed the problem was always with how the cartrige loaded into the system. Anyone ever repair their machine?

The last time I saw these machines new, I was working part time at Ames Department store. They actually sold them on clearance for something like 30 bucks. I bought one, took it home, and it turned out to be someones broken machine that they had swapped into the box, and then returned to the store. By the time I realized this, the rest had sold.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey!! i have 2 super mario 3's id love to sell you one, what kinda price you talking about. also, find a store called "EB Games" they sell old used stuff. i have a bunch more games, i could list the ones id part with when i get home, i love taking out the old nintendo and playing it all the time, those games are still great! im also on the look out for a super nintendo if anyone has any help.


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

mrmoby said:


> I think I have some at my folks house. I remember having RC Pro Am, Top Gun, BurgerTime, and my all time favorite, Tetris.
> 
> The only catch is....I really don't want to sell them, because I'd like to play them again. The only obstacle is that my NES defecated the bed long ago. This brings a question to mind, does anyone have any tricks to fix them. It seemed the problem was always with how the cartrige loaded into the system. Anyone ever repair their machine?
> 
> The last time I saw these machines new, I was working part time at Ames Department store. They actually sold them on clearance for something like 30 bucks. I bought one, took it home, and it turned out to be someones broken machine that they had swapped into the box, and then returned to the store. By the time I realized this, the rest had sold.


Hi there!

There is some new 72-pin thing (or something like that) that is needed to fix these things. The one we bought had a new one put in it already and you sure can tell! It works like a charm and when the games are put in, they are nice and tight. Runs like a top!  If that helps any.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> also, find a store called "EB Games" they sell old used stuff


EB sells NES games? ive never seen games that old there unless they like keep them in the back and you have to request them, which is actually what ive had to do a couple times for N64 and original gameboy and such.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> EB sells NES games? ive never seen games that old there unless they like keep them in the back and you have to request them, which is actually what ive had to do a couple times for N64 and original gameboy and such.


yes, ive seen them at the eb here, they have them in a bin in the center of the store, but its a free standing eb, not a small one in a mall. and as new systems come in (xbox 360 etc) they have to make room so they get rid of alot of them, dont know what they do with them though. but they have em.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MonknSharona said:


> Hi there!
> 
> There is some new 72-pin thing (or something like that) that is needed to fix these things. The one we bought had a new one put in it already and you sure can tell! It works like a charm and when the games are put in, they are nice and tight. Runs like a top!  If that helps any.


where do you get that? id like to fix mine, i still have to do the old paper wedge trick to get it to work, even then its hit and miss.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try the EB/gamestops in the outlet malls, the have the old NES and Atari games the main stores don't have room for.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If in doubt you can find anything to buy. Always check ebay. They always have "IT" Whatever "IT" is.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

For the super mario games i suggest getting a super nintendo if you dont have one and getting super mario world. It has mario 1-3 and mario the lost levels. Super nintendo is my favorite system even though i own a PS2 also.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info Monk. Hopefully Dad hasn't gone on a cleaning spree.........


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

For those of you interested in repairng a NES system...

http://www.nintendorepairshop.com/How to Fix Your NES.asp?gclid=CPDjj8yun4UCFQSKHgod6SFLIA


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> For those of you interested in repairng a NES system...
> 
> http://www.nintendorepairshop.com/How to Fix Your NES.asp?gclid=CPDjj8yun4UCFQSKHgod6SFLIA


oh heck yea! im so getting that!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> For the super mario games i suggest getting a super nintendo if you dont have one and getting super mario world. It has mario 1-3 and mario the lost levels. Super nintendo is my favorite system even though i own a PS2 also.


speaking of... ive been looking for a super nintendo for a long time! any one have one they would like to get rid of?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

hey level, i have two super nes's (i think???) i dont know if i would get rid of any though, too additced to crono trigger.

i had the atari out the other day and i was playing pheonix, i have two ataris 2!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

SpoiledFishies said:


> hey level, i have two super nes's (i think???) i dont know if i would get rid of any though, too additced to crono trigger.
> 
> i had the atari out the other day and i was playing pheonix, i have two ataris 2!!


cmon, sell one, you dont need 2. whats the deal?


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I could never part with my NES. It's still hooked up right on top of my PS2. I still play endless hours of the first Super Mario Bros.


----------

